# Potland Indiana



## TheFizzer (Jun 10, 2011)

I know the Portland Indiana show is July 11 - 15 but does anyone have any info on it?  I need an address to mapquest.


----------



## npence (Jun 10, 2011)

It is at the Jay County fair grounds Portland Indiana.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 10, 2011)

Portland isn't your typical cushman scooter /bike show in the sense that most shows start and end on specific dates. Last year at Portland they started to show up 2 weeks early and by Wednesday of the show 30% had left and by friday there was nothing.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 10, 2011)

Its easy to find, go to the Cushman Club of America website for all the info....and higgins is right go early, it officially starts on Monday but its packed a few days before that........only thing about that show is if you want to camp inside its $85 bucks to get in the gate starting Monday, before that you pay the fairgrounds, if you park out front and walk in I think its only 5 bucks, be advised its a BIG place, if you dont take a bike plan on walking a lot.....


----------



## calina_cute18 (Jun 26, 2011)

Check he Cushman Club of America website , u will know what u want!

Embroidery Designs


----------



## mason_man (Jun 26, 2011)

Vintage Motor Bike Club (VMBC) put it on. Jay County Fairground 806 E. Votaw st. 47371 Portand In. (vintagemotorbike.org)


----------

